# Surge Energy (SGY)



## OurBigFatWallet (Jan 20, 2014)

Any opinions on this stock? I own and it's done well but a bit of a drop lately along with the overall markets. A couple div increases have helped for sure


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Down 14% today. It will be interesting to see how these smaller players cope.


----------



## gladaki (Feb 23, 2014)

I dont know how long the downfall will continue and how many smaller players will survive. Every one is down now.


----------



## OurBigFatWallet (Jan 20, 2014)

It has been hit hard for sure. Great management but the market doesn't seem to like it


----------



## Valueinvestor (Dec 10, 2014)

I bought $10k or surge earlier today. I see it as a long term play and a possible takeover candidate when things pick up again. I thought they would cut the dividend like a few others but it doesn't look like they will


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

I am still down 65% on this one. I see it "intends" to raise its dividend 15%. 2016 NAV is determined to be $5.47. There has been recent insider purchases by Director Paul Colborne. I haven't put money into O+G for over a year and a half. Anybody still holding like I am? I am building a cash position while I wait for Trump mania to either deliver or fail. If boredom overcomes me I may consider this as an opportunity to average down in the short term. If not Surge is anybody moving into other names in the sector?

Cheers


----------



## al42 (Mar 5, 2011)

Yup..still holding a bunch as well as CPG and FRU.
Both CPG and SGY down over 60% but FRU only down 10%.
Averaging down on CPG hasn't worked for me...kept going lower.
Hoping it turns one day soon!!


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

would you recommend anyone buying into Surge, at current levels...for the long run...??? or, steer clear ??


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

Hope you didn't buy since you posted down 5.24%. Oily stocks got beat on today. CPG down 4.87%.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

I've written elsewhere that oil prices have nowhere to go, likely for the rest of this year and perhaps longer. Oil stocks had gotten ahead of themselves as a result of the OPEC agreement. 

Meanwhile US crude inventory continues to increase and production continues to climb on a weekly basis (currently 9.1 million barrels per day, well up from its low and not that far off its 2014? peak of about 9.6 million barrels per day). The USA could easily reach a new production peak before the end of this year. And the USA is just getting going on the new Permian shale oil play. Canadian production nas nowhere to go.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

londoncalling said:


> Hope you didn't buy since you posted down 5.24%. Oily stocks got beat on today. CPG down 4.87%.


nope.... wish i didn't own any cpg @ about $17 either


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

Surge Energy Inc. Announces a $245 Million ($200 Million Net) Strategic Core Area Acquisition and Financing... (tmx.com)


----------

